#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Johnny meets lucky dogs

## Johnny Longprong

It is day 4 of my get fit campaign. You might remember day 3, back in November, Johnny does Yaccaba.  https://teakdoor.com/australia-new-ze...s-yaccaba.html.
Today the programme recommences with a morning jog on the beach, well, a walk/jog/puff/walk, and some photos of the local canine population.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I have been thinking lately about the great job done by those humane dog carers in Thailand. Like humans, the life situation dogs find themselves in is really just an accident of birth. However, unlike humans, dogs aren’t in a position to change conditions for themselves or their kind. This video says it all about the type of work being done in Thailand and highlights to me how lucky our local dogs are.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is my local beach in NSW, Australia. There is a section here where you can exercise your dog off the lead. Everywhere else you have to keep your dog on the lead at all times. If your dog defecates, you have to pick it up and most people do the right thing and carry some plastic bags for the purpose. If you don’t, the fine is A$300.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I saw a bloke pick up after his dog, and leave this for the return trip rather than carry steaming dog turd on his walk. Good boy, except a bloody Crow took off with it minutes later.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This time of the year the beach is busy and there are also these urban tractors to contend with.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Here are shots of some very lucky and happy dogs.
This fella is Rocky. A bit of Pit Bull in him I think, but seemed to be well socialised with the other dogs.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is Porsha. Her owner was telling me that the breeder sends these “white” Golden Retrievers to Japan where their owners delight in dressing them up. Lucky Porsha.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The dogs all seem to get along fine. A bit of bum sniffing and the occasional heckles up, but no dramas. The owners all seem to get along well too, stopping to have a yarn as they pass. I reckon that people who like dogs must be ok.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The big fluffy bloke is a Labradoodle, a cross between a Labrador and a Poodle. He was a bit shy and his owner thinks he may have been knocked around before they got him. His stumpy mate was real friendly though.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is a cross Dingo/Kelpie. These are real intelligent dogs but need a firm master to be the pack leader.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is Winifred, an English Pointer. A very soft nature and a bit bored with proceedings.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This lovely Cocker Spaniel was my pick. He came and sat beside me whilst I talked to his equally nice owner.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

SIT!..”Oh yea?”

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Sit whilst the nice man takes your photo. “not happy mum!!”

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Pretty, but not a real dog.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is a real dog!

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The obligatory arty farty shot

----------


## Jesus Jones

Nice pics and dogs.  Only thing i miss here is owning a dog.  Not the right time or place at the moment.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

You're a real doggie fan aint ya JLP ... looks like ya got a good home brew this year  :Smile:

----------


## racefan

I bet the crow who stole the poop bag had a shock when it tucked into its contents!!

----------


## terry57

Great stuff Johnny as I love dogs,  its a great time looking at there lovely female owners on the beach, always gives one an in for a chat also.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

The beaches are really beautiful in Oz. 

The doggies are so cute too. The cocker spaniel is lovely. 

Good to know that if I go to the beach in Oz, I won't be stepping in doggie poop.

----------


## Redrum

I enjoyed that.

Cheers, JL.

----------


## kingwilly

Jaysus, mate, 4 days of intensive exercise, be careful willya?

----------


## November Rain

Nice one, Johnny. Bit different to some of the dogs seen on Thai beaches. Lucky dogs, indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## chickens

I had a dog that i named hamad a play on words as he enjoyed a drink or two.His official name was mohamad blackie after the american boxer mohamad ali a great inspiration to all mankind.However being a labrador he was fond of food and took off with the local  butcher after five years of homelife .He used to visit the shop for meat titbits and became hooked on snacking lol.This led to his downfall and eventual deserting of the ones who loved him .So much for loyalty as when a labrador finds a good food supply nothing else matters.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Nice doggies.

----------

